# Is it Stealing?



## guapon1978 (Jun 7, 2011)

So my Friend, my Dad and myself work hard and save up every year to lease a farm by Corinne to hunt Geese and Ducks, it is a lot of money for us and takes some sacrifice. We don't limit every time we go out but we can avoid other hunters and enjoy a place to ourselves, we know that when we are not hunting the birds have a place they can get comfortable in. I live in Orem so it is a trip for me when I want to get out.

We went out this morning and noticed an older white Ford truck with its tailgate down by the access road on the North end. We couldn't see lights in the water so we figured they had just parked for a ride share or something, happens all the time right there.

I was waiting for the others to get set up before I went and jumped the ducks off the puddle so we could all get a good chance at them. Then before shooting light and before we finished setting up there was a bunch of shooting from across the pond. The ducks I was waiting on flushed and our plan was blown. Then they kept shooting and did manage to knock a few birds down, no way they could identify any of them in that light.

My Dad went over in the boat and asked the couple guys in their boat what they were doing, they insisted they have been hunting there for 3 years and it isn't posted. They asked who owned the property and Dad asked why they didn't know. They finally stopped arguing and left and we enjoyed a nice morning duck hunt. We were ok with the 3 ducks we got between us.

When we were leaving we saw that they had torn the aluminum sign we had off the pole by the north access road leaving fragments hanging off the nails, we replaced the sign.

So my question is; did they steal? don't confuse my lack of real or pretend swear words for patience, I am very angry. I felt like they stole from me, not just the cheap sign but the fact they just ignored our signs asking them to stay out and did what they wanted anyway. Should I give them the benefit of the doubt and assume they couldn't read and just feel bad for them? 

Maybe when they go talk to there Bishop to repent for what they stole he will tell them to bring us a check to compensate us for it? Maybe when I go talk to my bishop to repent for the anger I feel he will tell me to turn the other cheek?


----------



## eddy (Sep 27, 2011)

i wood ask them to hunt with myself make freinds not ememies


----------



## stuckduck (Jan 31, 2008)

if they tore the sign down that's some kind of vandalism.. but probably not worth getting the cops involved. did you make a note of their licence plate #? get any names? if they claim they haven't had a problem in 3 years they shouldn't have a problem giving you there names.. Dont feel bad for them .. I bet they dont feel bad that they were hunting your lease. thats really all you can do is ask them to leave. If they are on there again and you have asked them once to leave then make the call to the sheriff. the problem with Privet Property is there is always some who don't respect it, and you always have to police your ground.


----------



## diverfreak (May 11, 2008)

Maybe they assumed that it really wasnt prvate property like you are assuming just cause they are in utah they are mormons, just saying.
I would of told them they have 20 minutes to be off your property before i called the police.


DiverFreak


----------



## shaun larsen (Aug 5, 2011)

eddy said:


> i wood ask them to hunt with myself make freinds not ememies


did you do the same thing with the guy who owns the black dog that had his way with your dog? :roll:


----------



## wapiti67 (Oct 2, 2007)

Maybe Eddy can learn to form a complete sentence before he hands out anymore advice.


----------



## wapiti67 (Oct 2, 2007)

As for the dorks trespassing...that's exactly what they were doing. I have the privilege to hunt some private land down by Fayette..I also have had the problem with people ignoring posted signs, tearing down signs that that actually have to notice and just generally being pigs on property they don't maintain or pay for. You need to report them and make sure they understand that trespassing and vandalism will be punished.


----------



## Narient (Jan 9, 2011)

Eddy, you're an idiot...

Most certainly they stole from you & the land owner. I hope you got the plate number.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Narient said:


> Eddy, you're an idiot...
> 
> Most certainly they stole from you & the land owner. I hope you got the plate number.


Please, no name calling.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Call the sheriff immediately, no need for warnings if u have posted it the way the law requires. Having not been caught in 3 years is a kindergarten level excuse.


----------



## guapon1978 (Jun 7, 2011)

Thanks everyone for the feedback, my Mormon reference was more to make the point that they police themselves morally and because we are in Utah I assumed everyone, Mormon or not, would understand the reference. Unfortunately I did not get the plate # but this experience has made me less naive and I will be more vigilant. 

I am sure these people think they are good moral people and justify this action somehow thinking they are ok but I want people to realize that it is stealing and it effects someone, people who steal are called thieves and they need to realize that you can't keep telling yourself you are morally good while doing bad. I believe everyone can change and I am ready to forgive but I don't want to be robbed again.


----------



## Jdub654 (Oct 28, 2011)

Being in the law enforcement community, in this day and age, if possible, license plate number with your cell phone and truck location, even if they leave, you have strong evidence they were there, I strongly recommend being careful however, guns and anger don't mix. If they show up again, call the Sheriff, you've warned them once.


----------



## KennyC (Apr 28, 2010)

I hear that 12ga BB in the Arss works great and hurts too!


----------



## bearhntr (Oct 6, 2008)

Well actually you have multiple infractions of the law. First and foremost is the Trespassing which resulted in taking game that was on private property and thus steeling. Then the vandalism of the sign and the other is you stated that it was before shooting light when they began their assault on the birds. If you have anything like this happen again get the plate on your camera and even better film it with date and time like from a watch or another cell phone. If they are shooting before legal hours you could have it documented as well. I would be furious if this happened to me. But like Jdub654 sated anger and guns don't mix so put the egos down and call the sheriff.


----------



## UtahDodgeCummins (Oct 12, 2011)

KennyC said:


> I hear that 12ga BB in the Arss works great and hurts too!


Just make sure its steel its the best way to teach those who "steel" a lesson!


----------



## Kdub (Sep 6, 2010)

Also make sure you have it legally posted. This includes all corners of lot and both sides of all accesses. Without that your arguements is void. Once posted report any trespassers, but make sure you have your documentation stating you and only you have the right to be on the land.


----------



## Dr. Decoy (May 4, 2008)

I love that wapiti67 posts this reply,



wapiti67 said:


> Maybe Eddy can learn to form a complete sentence before he hands out anymore advice.


only to follow it up with this gem.



wapiti67 said:


> As for the dorks trespassing...that's exactly what they were doing. I have the privilege to hunt some private land down by Fayette..I also have had the problem with people ignoring posted signs, tearing down signs that that actually have to notice and just generally being pigs on property they don't maintain or pay for. You need to report them and make sure they understand that trespassing and vandalism will be punished.


Hey Pot, I'm Kettle and you're black.


----------



## ddhunter (Jul 17, 2011)

To play the Devil's Advocate... I agree that it sucks that they were there, but did you see them tear the sign down. I get the impression it was on the ground. With that in mind they may not have been the vandals. They may have also been hunting there in the past and never noticed signs or they had already been torn down. I'm not trying to defend them but I feel it's not the individual to be mad at and rather the law. Law Enforcement would have a hard time with that one. I've always hated the "If it's not posted it's public" concept. It leaves to much grey area. I like the "trespassing is trespassing and ignorance is no excuse".
Just my personal gripe I suppose.


----------



## eddy (Sep 27, 2011)

Hay, i know idiot. that not not nice. english hard to spell and two many rule to right with. I just mean make friend not eneimies. thank you dr. decoy for help me


----------



## huntingbuddy (Sep 10, 2007)

eddy said:


> i wood ask them to hunt with myself make freinds not ememies


 haha it sounds like you "wood" make friends out in the marsh.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

huntingbuddy said:


> eddy said:
> 
> 
> > i wood ask them to hunt with myself make freinds not ememies
> ...


Dog humping his leg, making wood in the marsh and getting blowed by an airboater...this guy may have the wrong forum....actually to have so many errors and have so many people posting from the same IP, clearly just a prankster, but certainly entertaining.


----------

